# Crested Gecko - Fired Up



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

So, for those that don't know, crested geckos can change colours somewhat. This is when their colours become very intense and is called being 'fired up'. Some show greater changes than others. This happens at night, after mistings, after some handling. It's different for different geckos. Some also fire up more easily.

This is just one example of how much a gecko can change in colour.

This is my breeder female Big Momma.

Not fired up:









And tonight, really fired up:









Pretty cool. I don't see her this red that often, but it's quite nice when she is.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I wasn't aware they could do that...cool! So, they must fire up based on mood as opposed to chameleons, based on surroundings, no?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure it's mood based. I'll have to read up on it a bit more. Regardless, it's a stunning change. Not all of them change this drastically. And not all of them are red. Tons of different colours, patterns, etc.

I think we still have a lot to learn about cresties considering they're a species that was thought to be extinct until 1994.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

<is not a fan of lizards and such but those ore some nice and sharp shots.

good job zippy


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> I think we still have a lot to learn about cresties considering they're a species that was thought to be extinct until 1994.


Really? Interesting... the crestie and the ceolacanth! I'll have to dig deeper on these guys. I was at Petco tonight loading up on superworms and I noticed they had a crestie for sale for 60 bucks, but he must have been hiding, I couldn't see him. Either way, I'll hold off for the show Aug. 3rd.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

You'll probably find better variety and quality at the show. And get a chance to talk with some of the breeders to have them explain a bit more about the different morphs and what you can expect. Buying as babies is sometimes tricky because you never quite know how they're going to turn out. But sometimes that's half the fun.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

wow that's really neat!


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

SERRAPYGO said:


> I wasn't aware they could do that...cool! So, they must fire up based on mood as opposed to chameleons, based on surroundings, no?


Chemeleons are based on mood aswell I believe.

Awesome pics! We got one of these at our work but yours is so much better looking.


----------

